# Robert Mueller =Julius Rosenburg ...Robert Mueller is going to JAIL !



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

*See this guy below .....Julius Rosenberg...he was put to death for selling *
*Nuclear secrets to the Russians.*







*See this guy below.....Robert Mueller.....he should be put to death for illegally delivering American Uranium reserves to the Russian Government...*
*A Treasonous Crime !!!!!*
*He operated under the auspices of being a decorated United States Marine, an FBI director, a supposed stand up guy....no, he is a Treasonous Traitor who is railroading Paul Manafort to cover up for his own crimes against the United States along with Hillary Clinton, James Comey, Rod Rosenstein, Andrew McCabe, Peter Stzoke, John Brennan, James Clapper, BOTH of the Podesta Bros who work right along side of Manafort doing the very same Financial deals with the Ukraine Government.*







*That's RIGHT !*
*Robert Mueller is GUILTY as HELL !*
*Everyone with an ounce of Intellect knows what he did and what he's doing*
*to attempt to cover up his and others Crimes !!!!*


*The very same crimes Paul Manafort is accused of and on trial for*
*NOW he was exonerated of eight years ago by none other than*
* Rod Rosenstien.*

*The FBI, DOJ, CIA  are infested with scumbag Criminal*s  !


----------

